# Painting Expanding Foam?



## Geckorium (Nov 20, 2010)

Hello all,

I'm in the process of creating a fake build for my corn snake vivarium. I plan to create a tree with branches coming from the trunk for the snake to climb up etc.

My question is, what do you guys use to put over the expanding foam? Do you just paint it or do you cover it in grout etc?

Any suggestions would be helpful, Will post a pic of the process soon 

Regards

Craig


----------



## Scrimey (May 12, 2012)

I personally would grout it first , then paint it , I would grout it with a light cream colour so it leaves a light colour that is easier to paint : victory:


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Or use something like plasti dip to coat it. I imagine it would wear easily if you simple painted expanding foam.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

make sure your foam is okay with plastdip, one thing thats been holding my build up was after a thick layer of plastdip my foam (where it had been cut i must say) shrank and peeled away from the glass.


----------

